# Uses for cod scraps?



## helloitslucas (Apr 8, 2013)

After breaking down whole cod at the restaurant I work at we are left with bits and pieces of cod flesh after portioning. I would like to find a use for them other than cod cakes. I was thinking about a cod mousse but cannot find a good way to go along with the menu. My other idea is a cod hushpuppy with a malt vinegar and salt aioli. Hmm. I've done a bit of digging and haven't really found much.

Any other suggestions for the use of the leftover flesh?


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

The classic   Fish Cakes


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Make into bite size portions, batter, deep fry, serve as a bar appetizer...


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

A chowder , mini tacos , cod croquettes with aioli, Thai fish cakes on lemon grass sticks , cod artichoke and white bean dip, cod fritters, Russian blinis, eggplant and cod terrine.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm making cod brandade fritters served with roasted red pepper coulis


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Turn it into a seafood "sausage"


----------



## helloitslucas (Apr 8, 2013)

MaryB said:


> Make into bite size portions, batter, deep fry, serve as a bar appetizer...


We already have a fish and chips bar appetizer otherwise that was what were were going to do. I decided on cod hush puppies for the bar patrons. We are able to use up all of of our scraps and they sell out each night. Woo hoo!


----------



## deepsouthnyc (Mar 14, 2009)

helloitslucas said:


> After breaking down whole cod at the restaurant I work at we are left with bits and pieces of cod flesh after portioning. I would like to find a use for them other than cod cakes. I was thinking about a cod mousse but cannot find a good way to go along with the menu. My other idea is a cod hushpuppy with a malt vinegar and salt aioli. Hmm. I've done a bit of digging and haven't really found much.
> 
> Any other suggestions for the use of the leftover flesh?


Salt the cod, not just lightly, but packed in salt. Let it sit for 4-6 days and then rinse. Basically a mock-salt cod. At this point you could do just about anything with it.

Poach it and flake it into potatoes flavored with bay and lemon, like a brandade that then gets pan-fried on one side and serve with malt vinaigrette dressed frisee and chives.

I also like to riff on frisee aux lardons with salt cod, frisee, warm bacon vinaigrette and egg.

Salt cod also makes an excellent Puttanesca pasta, if that kind of thing fits on your menu.


----------



## clove48 (Jun 23, 2012)

You could always make a stuffed pasta side dish or fry the pasta for a bar snack


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Chowder, tacos, seafood sausage were all good ideas. @DeepsouthNYC had a great idea.

Just to throw one or two in.....how about running an Étouffée as a special or seafood egg rolls. Both cost effective if you have other fish portioning scrap.


----------

